# Plastisol Transfers On 100% Polyester



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Printing Plastisol Transfers on 100% Polyester Adidas Tracksuits. Normal 70grm paper, printed, passed through dryer then printed again. Great results on polyester material. 4-5 seconds on the heat press at 180 degrees is all it needs.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNiiDGVrC_8[/media]

And this is the dreaded white print. Sharp bright white on polyester with normal 70grm paper.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuE6RtWkPlA[/media]


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

If plastisol ink cures at 300-320 degrees, I doubt if 180 degrees is going to give a good cure. If you have tried it, please post results after a washing or two. God Bless.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

ole Jobe said:


> If plastisol ink cures at 300-320 degrees, I doubt if 180 degrees is going to give a good cure. If you have tried it, please post results after a washing or two. God Bless.


180 celsius about 350 fahrenheit, sorry about that should have made that clear. You can use lower degrees but you have to keep it under the press longer and time is money


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for straightening me out. That should be more than sufficient temp. God Bless.


----------

